# Female or Male in Community Tank?



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a female veil tale in a 1.5g tank, but I'm planning on buying a 5g and a male betta. I want to turn the 5g into a community tank, who would do better in it?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

You can't really have a community tank in a 5G, it's way to small. You could have one betta and a snail or just a couple of shrimp. The betta needs 2.5G to itself no matter what.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

oh Okay, thanks But what would do better with snails?


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Should I instead invest in a 10-gallon?


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

There is a lot more you can do with a 10G, you can split it in half, so each of your bettas have 5G, you can split it so your male has 2.5 (or female) and your female has 7.5 G's, and you might be able to keep a few neons/tetra with her.

5G is too small because most betta's get about 2/2.5in in body length by adult size (males anyway) so there is 2.5G, and lets say you wanted neons? They get 1in long and do best in groups of 5, there you are over stocked already. ^^


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks! I just found out I can buy an empty 10G at Walmart for 12.99, so I'll definitely be getting that!


----------



## gigist (Jun 12, 2011)

Make sure you get a cover though (even a screen will work)... my old female betta always tried to jump out of the tank.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

And remember you need heat! Bettas are tropical fish as are any fish you would be adding in with them. You will need a heater


----------

